# Quel intérêt d'acheter un macbook par rapport à un portable



## macos974 (14 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai une question qui va faire criser certain mais je viens d'avoir mon macbook pro depuis une semaine. J'ai pris un 15", la version avec 1go de mémoire vidéo, et 750go de disque dur.

J'ai testé le macbook sous tous les sens et je constate que :

- 1 pc portable à moitié prix (-1000) à exactement les mêmes caractéristiques techniques (même processeur, 4go de mémoire, disque dur équivalent, carte vidéo équivalente)
- 1 pc portable offre plus d'avantage : plus de ports usb, un port HDMI et SVGA, des lecteurs de carte, un lecteur blueray, un lecteur d'empreinte
- on peut faire tourner un mac sur un pc puisque c'est le même processeur, etc.
- pour 1000 environ on a un 17" avec un écran de qualité (inférieur au macbook certe mais très correcte
- à 2000, on a un portable extraordinaire et vachement design (alienware par ex.)

Voilà, pour quelqu'un qui s'y connait macos n'est pas un argument car on peut installer macos sur un portable pc.

De plus, je remarque les inconvénients suivants sur mon macbook :
- que 2 ports USB
- un périphérique type trackpad coute 69, ce qui est très cher
- pas de port hdmi ni svga en natif
- le fameux thunderbolt est incompatible avec des périphériques non mac
- maitriser le clavier est très compliqué, alors qu'un pc est évident (ex: pas de touche supprimer, pas de \) Sans internet on est mort pour trouver
- pas de lecteur blueray

Par contre, les deux avantages du macbook sont :
- écran fantastique
- trackpad utile bien que je le trouve trop limité (il aurait fallu à mon gout deux trackpad, un par main pour pouvoir bien l'utiliser)

Concernant l'os :
- j'ai un portable qui date de 2 ans, qui tourne sous windows 7 : je n'ai jamais installé d'antivirus dessus, j'ai comme soft que la suite adobe, microsoft office, et quelques utilitaires (gravure, compresseur, codec). Je n'ai jamais eu de problème, il n'a jamais planté et l'ordinateur lui-même date de 4 ans.
- je n'ai jamais eu de bug lorsque j'ai installé un logiciel sous windows (depuis 7)
- les jeux sont développés pour windows et un joueur doit quand même installé un windows.

Quand je regarde le prix d'un bon pc à 1200 et celui d'un écran 27" supérieur au 27" de mac (fujistu) à 800 je me poste des questions.

Finalement je me demande qu'est-ce que mon macbook pro à de si extraordinaire, qui pourrait justifier son prix ?

Est-ce que "mac" n'est pas plutôt un effet de mode ou l'on paie surtout une marque et non une qualité ?

Voilà, je ne parle que du matériel et non du logiciel car de toute façon, que ce soit sous Windows ou Mac, il y'en a plein qui n'achète pas de licence et tous les softs. Je suis un peu déçu de mon investissement, mais je me dis que j'ai certainement raté les vraies avantages du mac !!!!!

A bientôt


----------



## Emmanuel94 (14 Avril 2011)

Le premier c'est Mac OS, que je trouve plus facile et plus convivial que windows (je ne connais pas 7 mais seulement XP)

Ensuite il y a l'autonomie, le clavier rétro éclairé, une qualité "haut de gamme" et des perfornaces plutôt élevées, le look....

Certes si tu compare les éléments techniques pour un prix souvent inférieur il existe des PC... 

Sur le look no comment dans la mesure ou il ne s'agit que d'une appréciation personelle. Par contre un Mac c'est aussi la suite Ilife, des fonctions facilement exploitables et paramétrables... 

C'est aussi en enfin un portable vraiment portable (2,3 kg au lieu de 3 kg) et solide avec sa coque en alu, un bon écran, un bon clavier... et un excellent trackpad.

Maintenant dire que cela vaut la différence de prix, je le pense à titre personnel, mais c'est aussi très relatif....


----------



## Pascal_TTH (15 Avril 2011)

macos974 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> ...
> 
> A bientôt



Visiblement, tu n'as pas acheté le portable qui te convient. Retourne le à Apple et fais toi rembourser. Tu as 14 jours. Tu pourras acheter un bel Alienware (question de goût) de 17 pouces Full HD avec un lecteur Blu-Ray, plein de ports et de lecteurs en tous genre. Il pèsera certainement 4 kg et sera épais comme comme 3 ou 4 MacBook Pro pour une autonomie d'une ou deux heures mais il sera puissant en 3D. Windows 7 est bien plus adapté aux jeux qu'OS X.

Retour du Mac chez Apple et tout ça ne sera vite qu'un vieux souvenir !


----------



## madaniso (15 Avril 2011)

Moi, j'ai pris un MPB parce d'abord dans la comm, tout le monde à un mac, et surtout pour son autonomie. Ensuite, j'ai découvert un OS super pratique quand tu utilises des logiciels de création avec des fichiers ouverts partout et un portable qui tient la route.

C'est sur que pour les gamers, il y a beaucoup mais alors beaucoup plus performant, comme Pascal_TTH je te recommande aussi un échange.


----------



## macos974 (15 Avril 2011)

Re,

Non, j'ai bien choisi un macbook et en fait, ce qui me fait tilter, c'est LE PRIX ! J'ai l'impression qu'on est subjuguer par mac sans se rendre compte qu'on paie une marque beaucoup plus d'une qualité. Si le prix et le poids justifie les 1000 supplémentaires, c'est un choix.

J'ai choisi Macbook pour 3 raisons :

- soit disant c'est le top pour utiliser des soft de photo style photoshop (je suis graphiste). A ce sujet, je n'ai pas encore exploité le mac, donc je ne vois pas de différence

- j'ai de gros problèmes aux yeux, à force de rester 10h /j derrière un écran. L'écran à justifier à lui seul le choix d'un Mac. 

- je vais développer des sites internet et soft sur Iphone et Ipad, du coup, j'ai pensé bon de m'équiper en mac.

Par contre, j'insiste bien sur le fait que l'achat d'un Mac pour l'OS n'est pas un argument dans la mesure que ce n'est qu'un logiciel qui peut tourner sous tout PC (bon ok, c'est moins "cool). De même que pour les logiciels, sur PC on a plein de soft gratuit ou payant, mais dans tous les cas les télécharger en hacké (c'est pas bien) est à la porté de n'importe qui aujourd'hui.

Enfin, ma question concerne les caractéristiques du Mac comparé au PC et non mon choix personnel d'avoir pris un Mac. 

Sincèrement, *qu'est-ce qui justifie 1500 de différence entre une même machine équivalente PC *? (le trackpad, l'adaptateur svga/hdmi, une souris, etc. augmente considérablement le prix du mac).

- Ce n'est pas l'OS (qui même s'il est plus convivial qu'un Windows (ne pas comparer avec un Windows XP qui date de 2003) pour un débutant, l'os est à 300 je crois bien, hors windows 7 familial est à moins de 100)

- Ce n'est pas la batterie, dans ces cas autant s'acheter deux jeux de batterie pc, voir 3, c'est largement moins cher. Un PC à une autonomie de 5h en moyenne ceci dit, voir plus si on ne fait que de la bureautique ou photoshop)

- Peut-être le poids ? Allez, 5 kg de moins à 200 le kg ? Je pense qu'on peut très bien s'en passer (sauf pour ceux qui voyagent souvent)

- Le clavier rétro-éclairé ? Il existe aussi sur un portable pc est honnêtement, je ne crois pas que c'est une fonctionnalité utile tous les jours

- Le design et la marque ? Oui, c'est vrai qu'aujourd'hui avoir un Mac nous fait passer comme quelqu'un qui a tout compris, à la pointe de la technologie, classe, etc. Le design est incroyable, même si on met une coque dessus pour ne pas l'abimer et du coup, on perd le charme. Cet argument justifie le prix, et c'est une raison pour laquelle j'ai pris un mac (faut être honnête, c'est cool d'avoir la classe).

- Quand on fait un refus sur PC car on a passé trop de temps à galérer sous Windows 95, 98, XP et qu'on dit "STOP", on change ! Oui, c'est un argument valable, l'ergonomie du Mac est excellente même si l'apprentissage est comme même plus compliqué pour maitriser le clavier. Cependant, l''ergonomie de "Windows 7" est proche de "Snow Leopard", voir plus simple car on utilise de moins en moins le bouton droit de la souris et rarement les touches CTRL et ALT. 

Excusez-moi si vous avez l'impression que je dénigre le MAC, ce n'est pas le cas, j'essaie de comprendre est-ce qu'avoir un mac aujourd'hui est réellement une bonne affaire ou un effet de mode. Dans mon cas, je suis designer / webmaster, je peux justifier mon choix par rapport à Photoshop et à l'écran. De plus, j'aime le design et le high tech, avec un mac j'ai la classe !!!

Si vous avez pris le temps de me lire, donner moi des arguments "pro-mac" ou "contre-pc" concernant le produit mais pas suivant mes choix svp.

PS: quand même, le nombre de port usb sur un mac est ridicule, non ? J'ai un ordi ultra plat et je marche avec un concentrateur pour brancher tous mes périphériques externes : 1 clé USB, 1 disque dur externe, un appareil photo, une souris, et bientôt une tablette tactile.


----------



## bobywankenoby (15 Avril 2011)

C'Est exact!
ON n'achète pas seulement un ordinateur apple, mais aussi un environnement (l'OS).
C'est vrai que les apple sont plus chers...mais si tu regardes le prix d'ordinateurs portables en aluminium (non apple), il en existe très peu et ils sont souvent plus chers.
On peut effectivement mettre mac osx sur un pc...mais c'est du bidouillage...
Tu trouveras des ordinateurs moins bien finis mais plus puissant que les mac pour un prix inférieur...
J'ai été tenté de faire pareil...et finalement j'ai mon macbook pro mid 2009 et je le garde...jusqu'à ce que je puisse m'offir un macbook air!

slts


----------



## poissonfree (15 Avril 2011)

Faudrait déjà comparé ce qui est comparable 

Officiellement, Mac OS ne s'installe QUE sur Mac (sinon c'est du hackintosh et c'est illégal). 
Officiellement, Windows peut s'installer sur Mac (avec bootcamp inclus dans MacOS). 

Ensuite au niveau matos, trouver un équivalent avec : 
- le même processeur 
- la même carte graphique 
- la même taille d'écran 
- la même résolution d'écran -> à partir de ce moment là, t'en élimines un bon paquet  
- le poids 
- l'encombrement 
- l'autonomie 

Au niveau des ports vidéo, je trouve ça ridicule de proposer encore aujourd'hui le VGA  

J'ai jamais compris à quoi pouvait bien servir le lecteur d'empreinte :mouais: 

Pour le clavier, au contraire des PC, les claviers Mac sont mieux foutu -> les touches sont à côté pas comme sur PC où il faut écarter les doigts pour faire la même chose! 
Exemple : faire copier/coller 
- sous windows : CRTL + C et CTRL + V
- sous Mac : CMD (ou pomme) + C et CMD + V 
Rien que ça c'est un plaisir de tous les jours  

Maintenant, si tu veux taper dans le haut de gamme PC (Sony, DELL, ...) pour avoir les mêmes caractéristiques tu verras que le prix sera identique voir supérieur au Mac.
Pour t'en convaincre, regarde quel PC peut remplacer un Imac 

[edit] 
Je vais rajouter encore autres choses.
L'évolutivité au niveau de l'OS. 
Mon portable 15" Core2Duo 2.16Ghz 3Go de Ram (et du SSD en veux-tu en voilà).
Ce portable est sortie en Octobre 2006 -> je l'ai acheté en Mars 2007
- livré avec Tiger (10.4)
- je ne suis pas passé sur Léopard (10.5)
- j'ai acheté Snow Léopard à sa sortie en pré-commande (10.6)
- prochainement Lion (10.7) est en préparation et par chance et compatible avec les Core2Duo

Tu peux me dire, sur PC (portable hein, pas fixe), au bout de 5 ans, si tu peux mettre le nouvel OS ? Genre le prochain Windows 8 ?

Pour le prix de l'OS, faudra revoir tes tarifs : 
- Léopard : 130&#8364; 
- Snow Léopard : 30&#8364; (ou 170&#8364; avec ilife 09 et Iwork 09)
- Lion : inconnu pour l'instant 

Pour la souris, je suis mort de rire, sur les portables Mac (sur PC forcément t'as pas le choix) t'en as pas besoin à part pour des logiciels spécifiques qui réclament un clic droit. 
AutoCAD -> c'est faisable sans souris, mais c'est un peu plus chaud 
A part, cette application, je n'ai jamais eu besoin de mettre une souris. 

Sur Mac comme sous Windows, tu as plein de soft gratuit et payant -> et au niveau des cracks si tu veux tout savoir, c'est 1000 fois plus simple sur Mac que sous Windows !!!


----------



## Frodon (15 Avril 2011)

Personnellement mes critères principaux dans le choix d'un portable sont:

- Poids
- Autonomie
- Ergonomie (clavier, trackpad, encombrement)
- Qualité de conception (choix des matériaux, design, intégration, solidité)
- Et seulement après les caractéristiques techniques

Quand je parle de qualité, je parle pas de la qualité de fabrication, elle est dans la moyenne et pas forcément beaucoup mieux que les autres constructeurs. Je parle de la qualité de conception (choix des matériaux, design, intégration, solidité).

Et sur PC il n'y a que Sony ou ASUS qui soient à la hauteur, et encore seulement les modèles haut de gamme, et encore ça s'est bien dégradé ces dernières années chez Sony, et  aujourd'hui je ne sais même pas si un Sony VAIO, même haut de gamme, me  conviendrait sur la qualité notamment.
Et au final, comme il faut prendre le haut de gamme (pas seulement technique, surtout le haut de gamme niveau qualité de conception, autonomie, ergonomie et poids, pour avoir le même niveau de portabilité, d'ergonomie (qualité  du trackpad et du clavier) et de qualité (écran, matériaux, design, solidité, intégration),  c'est quasiment le même prix, et en plus derrière il faut bidouiller pour avoir Mac OS X (à acheter en plus) et on a pas iLife (a moins de l'acheter encore en plus).

Au niveau des ports, je n'ai jamais aimé avoir des tonnes de ports sur un portable je trouve ça ridicule, surtout lorsque les connectiques sont conçue pour supporter des typologies en étoile ou chainés. Il est autrement plus pratique d'utiliser un hub ou de chainer les périphérique et ne brancher au final qu'un seul et unique cable sur une machine, que d'avoir 5 ports USB sur la machine et de brancher 5 périphériques un à un, et pour les besoin nomades, en déplacement on s'amuse pas à brancher 5 périphérique, tout au plus 2, et si on a exceptionnellement besoin de plus en mobilité, on utilise un micro-hub 
C'est un portable après tout, il n'est pas destiné à être constamment branché à des périphériques (au contraire).


----------



## macos974 (15 Avril 2011)

Merci @frodon et @poissonfree pour vos remarques très constructives.

Vos arguments tiennent la route, du moins, je ne suis pas assez connaisseur pour comparer les performance d'un mac par rapport à un pc étant donné que j'ai mon mac que depuis 1 semaine (en fait 6 jours).

Dés le premier jour j'ai pu installé un Ubuntu virtualisé et un Windows (virtualisé et macbook). Pour windows c'est un peu lent alors je vais ajouter 4go de mémoire supplémentaire pour mieux, à partir de là, mon mac est complet.

Cependant, je ne suis pas d'accord sur la qualité des PC portable à 1000 étant donné que sur une configuration Toshiba que j'ai vu, il a exactement le même processeur, 4go de mémoire, un disque de 500go, une carte vidéo en 1go (je ne me souviens plus de la référence), plus de port (ce qui est vachement pratique quand on fait de la photo, histoire de brancher ses cartes rapidement, sinon c'est vrai, ce n'est pas trop utile).

Le clavier est certes plus ergonomique mais moi je tappe avec 10 doigts, du coup je n'ai pas de souci. Mais ce qui me dérange avec le clavier, c'est qu'il faut apprendre par coeur certaines touches (la touche \ "suppr", etc. ont disparu par défaut).

Par contre @frodon, tu as bien raison de précisé "qualité de conception" qui est vraiment un gage de qualité, de durée et de performance. 

@poissonfree, je t'assure Windows 7 est très ergonomique, rien à voir (mais vraiment rien) avec Windows XP. Il n'est pas à la hauteur de MacOS et je sais de quoi je parle puisque je suis aussi formateur Windows7/Office/etc. Mais un débutant sous Windows 7 s'en sort très bien et n'a pas de problème pour utiliser son pc.

Vous me faites penser à quelque chose de très négatif pour PC, chose que je n'ai pas rencontré sous mac :

- lorsqu'on achète un nouveau pc il y'a plein de logiciel polluant installé (des antivirus shareware, les soft des constructeurs inutile). C'est horrible, c'est un vrai foutoir. A contrario, le mac, lorsque l'on le connecte pour la première fois, tout est propre et le dossier application est vierge. IL y'a juste l'apple store qui est assez reloud ! Pour un débutant, c'est vraiment la misère.

@frodon: merci, je ne savais pas qu'il existait des micro-hub. A l'île de la Réunion, on ne trouve pas tout partout . Concernant un pc portable, tout dépend de ce que t'en fait. Si c'est pour du Word/Excel, un logiciel de dessin de temps en temps, regarder des films ou images, c'est largement suffisant. Si c'est pour faire du spécifique (audio / vidéo / photo), c'est là que je me pose des questions. Mais l'avenir nous le dira.


----------



## poissonfree (15 Avril 2011)

Il est clair que tu as trop de mal avec un Mac (je ne parle pas du logiciel).

Windows 7 a été amélioré au niveau ergonomie (en même temps, c'était pas dure de remonter la pente avec vista ), mais de la à ce que ce soit simple j'ai un doute. 

Pour ton info, mon frangin a basculé nos parents sur ... Ubuntu (10.10) 
Je me suis dis quand même, c'est un peu fort, en sachant que ce ne sont pas des pros (même amateur ) de l'informatique.
Depuis quelques jours, ils ont internet avec seulement un petit weekend pour apprendre son utilisation. Ils sembleraient qu'ils s'en sortent pas trop mal pour l'instant. Moi j'y descends dans 2 mois pour voir les progrés 
Quand on habite à plus de 4H de la maison, et qu'on y descend tous les 36 du mois, on évite windows et les anti-virus :rateau: -> déjà que, sur place c'est chiant, alors à distance, par téléphone ... c'est mission impossible 

Enfin, moi je ne t'ai jamais parlé de performances mais seulement de données brutes -> choses que tu demandais 

Et pis pourquoi avais-tu besoin de virtualiser Linux et Windows :mouais: ? T'es programmeur multi-plateforme ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (15 Avril 2011)

Ce qui coûte cher dans un MacBook Pro, c'est le châssis taillé dans un seul bloc d'aluminium. L'Unibody constitue le châssis et la coque est rigide et solide. Les PC portables de 300 à 1000 voire 1200 &#8364; ont une coque construite de nombreux éléments en plastique sans structure métallique interne. Ce type de construction est nettement moins rigide, craque de tous les côtés et surtout coûte beaucoup moins cher. Les PC portables qui ont un châssis en magnésium, en titane ou en aluminium avec un coque en fibre de carbone, kevlar ou encore moulée dans les plastiques composites, sont vendus à des prix comparables aux MacBook Pro. C'est le cas des Dell Latitude, des HP EliteBook et des Lenovo Thinkpad. Mais les gens ne connaissent pas ces machines qui ne se vendent pas en grande surface. 

Les Toshiba, Asus, HP et compagnie qu'on trouve partout sont des machines avec uniquement une coque en plastique. Voilà pourquoi ils ne sont pas chers.


Après, si les gens pensent qu'un Core i7 en vaut un autre, c'est une autre histoire (et certainement de la faute à Intel qui a mal segmenté sa gamme). Les MacBook Pro 15" ont un Core i7 QUAD CORE de génération Sandy Bridge. Tout ce qu'on trouve encore en grande surface ou même au catalogue des autres constructeurs est encore du Core i7 DUAL CORE de la génération 2010 (Arrandale). Concernant la Radeon HD 6750, c'est un des plus puissants GPU mobiles actuels. Mais bon souvent le pékin moyen juge la puissance de la carte 3D à sa ... quantité de mémoire vidéo. Processeur et puce graphique de dernière génération et parmi les plus puissants : tout ceci aussi a un coût. Pour comprendre ces différences, il faut des connaissances techniques que les gens n'ont pas. Je voudrais bien savoir quel Toshiba à 1000 &#8364; a un Core i7 2720QM 2,2 GHz, vu que Toshiba vient à peine d'annoncer ses premiers portables Sandy Bridge...

Pour tous ce qui est mobilité (finesse, encombrement, poids et autonomie), on fait difficilement mieux que les MacBook Pro. Si on préfère avoir une brique de 50 mm et 4 Kg avec plein de ports partout, on peut se demander si le besoin de mobilité est bien réel. 

Il y a des trucs mal foutus dans les Mac à commencer par le Finder qui n'a pas de couper et l'absence de touche Del (il faut faire Fn + <- et c'est d'un ridicule). Pour le reste OS X et Windows 7 sont de très bons OS avec des avantages et des inconvénients. Autre truc bien nul dans OS X, il n'y a même pas l'équivalent de Paint...


----------



## supergrec (15 Avril 2011)

http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00112957.html

Qu'on vienne pas me dire qu'après Apple est plus chère.

http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00111840.html

Y a vraiment pas photo ( design, equipement, performance et en plus moins chère )


----------



## fpoil (15 Avril 2011)

Et va faire tourner osx sans efforts sur un portable pc lambda meme avec le même processeur : carte wifi compatible? CG compatible? C'est possible mais tu as interet à bien choisir ton portable, à faire des recherches avancées. Autant pour un desktop construit à la main, ce n'est pas trop difficile, autant avec les nettops "bestsellers" sous atom, facile de trouver des modes d'emploi tout fait, autant pour les portables, c'est tres loin d'être évident ...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (15 Avril 2011)

Ce que tu montres est l'évidence même pour des gens qui connaissent autre chose que ce qu'on trouve partout. Les Portégé ne sont pas vendus en grandes surfaces (ou très rarement). Et cette génération de Portégée n'est pas la meilleure... Pour le commun des mortel, un Toshiba, c'est un Satellite : le portable bas de gamme par excellence.

Sinon, comme vraie alternative à un MacBook Pro 13 pouces : Vaio S
http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00113858.html

Pour le nom exact du portable, il faut s'accrocher : VAIO VPCSB1V9E/B :rateau: C'est le même niveau de prix que le MacBook Air 13 pouces, des specs similaires et un bon châssis.








On notera au passage :
- Châssis en alliage de magnésium + repose-mains en aluminium (bref, pas du 100% plastoc)
- 3G VAIO (un truc qu'Apple n'a pas encore intégré dans des portables "pro")
- ATI Mobility Radeon HD 6470 avec mode stamina (2 GPU comme le MacBook Pro 15")
- Clavier rétro éclairé avec capteur de luminosité (comme les MacBook Pro)
- Sandy Bridge Core i5 2,3 GHz / 4 Go / 500 Go (réellement similaire au MacBook Pro 13")
- USB 3.0 et HDMI (contrairement à Thunderbolt, c'est exploitable directement)
- Grand touchpad (multitouch à vérifier)


Bref, à prix, specs et qualités comparables on est dans les mêmes gammes de prix. Avec un avantage au Vaio pour quelques plus comme 3G, lecteur biométrique, plus de ports et 2 GPU.


----------



## doudee (15 Avril 2011)

poissonfree a dit:


> Faudrait déjà comparé ce qui est comparable
> 
> Officiellement, Mac OS ne s'installe QUE sur Mac (sinon c'est du hackintosh et c'est illégal).
> Officiellement, Windows peut s'installer sur Mac (avec bootcamp inclus dans MacOS).
> ...



Et j'ajouterais que si tu veux le vendre tu en tireras encore un bon prix !


----------



## Larme (15 Avril 2011)

Vite fait comme ça :

Concernant le mappage du clavier, j'aurais tendance à préférer celui du Mac, qui est plus instinctif. L'exemple de ton anti-slash est parfait, puisque celui-ci se trouve « derrière » le slash, et il est aisé de le faire sous le Mac je trouve (alt+maj+/).
Cela va également pour les crochets et accolades qui sont derrières les parenthèses...
Après, on peut évidemment leur reprocher de ne pas l'indiquer sur le clavier, mais si toutes mes touches avec 4 caractères dessus...

Concernant le design, à part les machines Pommées, je n'ai été attiré que par les Vaio de Sony et par certains Dell, qui semble avoir commencé à payer des designers 

Concernant le Hackintosh, euh, personnellement, même si je m'y connais un peu en ordinateurs, je ne m'y risquerais pas... C'est pas grand public tout ça...

Concernant les jeux, j'ai cru voir que tu voulais rajouter de la RAM, euh, tu l'as virtualisé le p'tit Windows ? Bootcamp-le plutôt...


----------



## Emmanuel94 (15 Avril 2011)

*qu'est-ce qui justifie 1500 de différence entre une même machine équivalente PC *? (le trackpad, l'adaptateur svga/hdmi, une souris, etc. augmente considérablement le prix du mac).

- Ce n'est pas l'OS (qui même s'il est plus convivial qu'un Windows (ne pas comparer avec un Windows XP qui date de 2003) pour un débutant, l'os est à 300 je crois bien, hors windows 7 familial est à moins de 100)

- Ce n'est pas la batterie, dans ces cas autant s'acheter deux jeux de batterie pc, voir 3, c'est largement moins cher. Un PC à une autonomie de 5h en moyenne ceci dit, voir plus si on ne fait que de la bureautique ou photoshop)

- Peut-être le poids ? Allez, 5 kg de moins à 200 le kg ? Je pense qu'on peut très bien s'en passer (sauf pour ceux qui voyagent souvent)

- Le clavier rétro-éclairé ? Il existe aussi sur un portable pc est honnêtement, je ne crois pas que c'est une fonctionnalité utile tous les jours

- Le design et la marque ? Oui, c'est vrai qu'aujourd'hui avoir un Mac nous fait passer comme quelqu'un qui a tout compris, à la pointe de la technologie, classe, etc. Le design est incroyable, même si on met une coque dessus pour ne pas l'abimer et du coup, on perd le charme. Cet argument justifie le prix, et c'est une raison pour laquelle j'ai pris un mac (faut être honnête, c'est cool d'avoir la classe).

- Quand on fait un refus sur PC car on a passé trop de temps à galérer sous Windows 95, 98, XP et qu'on dit "STOP", on change ! Oui, c'est un argument valable, l'ergonomie du Mac est excellente même si l'apprentissage est comme même plus compliqué pour maitriser le clavier. Cependant, l''ergonomie de "Windows 7" est proche de "Snow Leopard", voir plus simple car on utilise de moins en moins le bouton droit de la souris et rarement les touches CTRL et ALT. 

Excusez-moi si vous avez l'impression que je dénigre le MAC, ce n'est pas le cas, j'essaie de comprendre est-ce qu'avoir un mac aujourd'hui est réellement une bonne affaire ou un effet de mode. Dans mon cas, je suis designer / webmaster, je peux justifier mon choix par rapport à Photoshop et à l'écran. De plus, j'aime le design et le high tech, avec un mac j'ai la classe !!!

Si vous avez pris le temps de me lire, donner moi des arguments "pro-mac" ou "contre-pc" concernant le produit mais pas suivant mes choix svp.

PS: quand même, le nombre de port usb sur un mac est ridicule, non ? J'ai un ordi ultra plat et je marche avec un concentrateur pour brancher tous mes périphériques externes : 1 clé USB, 1 disque dur externe, un appareil photo, une souris, et bientôt une tablette tactile. 


MAC OS : je ne connais pas windows 7, mais l'OS de mac est très convivial, simple et permet de passer plus de temps à utiliser sa machine qu'à l'administrer.

La batterie et l'autonomie : quel est l'intérêt de se promener avec 2 ou trois batteries.... c'est embêtant enconbrant... et puis tu arrêtes de bosser pendant 10 minutes pour éteindre, changer le batterie, rallumer... En situation de mobilité c'est primordial de na pas tomber en rade sans pour autant avoir une malette d'accessoires.

Le poids est un argument très important pour un ordinnateur portable, sinon autant prendre un Imac, chaque gramme gagné se paie.... mais en fin de journée c'est très agréable de ne pas avoir 3 kg en plus.

le clavier rétocéclairé est sympa pour bosser dans des environnement peu éclairés sans pour autant avoir le nez collé sur le clavier, ce n'est pas que du confort.... 

Sur le design : c'est trop perso no comment

Enfin LE CLICK DROIT EXISTE SUR MAC...

je résumerai la situation ainsi : les portables macs correspondent à des portables "professionnels" du monde PC, ils en ont les caractéristiques et des prix quasi similaires, les différences ne sont plus si nombreuses et à mon sens le critère de choix est la logithèque existante et les habitudes des utilisateurs (on ne parle toujours que de Hardware, mais ce qui coûte cher ce sont les logiciels : Office 450 , Filemaker 400 , Acrobat X Pro : 650  ... et je ne parle même pas de la CS 5) lorsque je change de machine le fait de rester sur Mac me fait faire de substantielles économies (près de 2 000  par poste) avec en plus une valeur vénale de 35 à 40 % de la valeur d'achat.... un PC de 3/4 ans est vendu en moyenne au mieux 20 % de sa valeur d'achat.

Il reste que ce sont des choix déterminant à faire, mais pour un usage professionnel les macs s'avèrent aussi performants que les PC avec un petit avantage en termes d'ergonomie et de plaisir


----------



## Pascal_TTH (15 Avril 2011)

poissonfree a dit:


> [edit]
> Je vais rajouter encore autres choses.
> L'évolutivité au niveau de l'OS.
> Mon portable 15" Core2Duo 2.16Ghz 3Go de Ram (et du SSD en veux-tu en voilà).
> ...



J'ai acheté le Thinkpad T61 de mon épouse fin 2007 avec Windows XP et une option d'upgrade pour Windows Vista à 30 . Ensuite, j'ai acheté un Windows 7 Pro 64 bits en profitant d'une offre limitée de l'été 2009 pour une pré-commande à 120 . Rien d'extraordinaire à tomber sur des portables qui, de par le moment de l'achat, passeront par 3 variantes de l'OS. Sans oublier que passer de Leopard à SnowLeopard, ce n'est pas grand chose à part passer du 32 au 64 bits (d'ailleurs encore bien que ce n'est que 30  et tant pis pour ceux qui avaient Leopard, tant mieux pour ceux qui étaient encore sous Tiger). SnowLepard aurait même du être gratuit comme une simple mise à jour. A titre indicatif, la version 32 bits de Windows 7 est livrée d'office avec la version 64 bits.   

Les Core Duo n'auront pas accès la Lion alors que ces mêmes Core Duo (début 2006) fonctionnent avec Windows 7 et probablement même encore avec Windows 8. Ils ne seront certainement pas au top avec cet OS mais ce ne sera pas plus brillant que Lion avec 3 Go. Bref, ça ne démontre pas grand chose.

Et pourquoi avec un portable aurait-on forcément besoin d'une souris externe ? Il ne faudrait pas croire qu'il n'y a que les MacBook qui sont utilisables sans souris. Je n'ai jamais mis de souris à un portable.


----------



## macos974 (15 Avril 2011)

Merci pour toutes ses réponses, très enrichissants. Comme vous l'avez compris, je ne suis pas anti-mac, sinon je n'aurai pas mis 2400 dans cet engin, mais je veux être rassuré sur mon investissement. Rassuré ou pas, j'assume complètement ce choix.

Mais grâce à vous, je retrouve des arguments valables, justifiant le choix d'un mac.

Je ne sais plus qui m'a posé la question mais si j'ai 3 OS sur mon pc, c'est pour les besoins suivants :

- Ubuntu : je développe des sites, mon serveur (Amen) est sous ubuntu et je travaille en local sur la même configuration afin de ne pas avoir de pb de compatibilité (ce qui était le cas quand j'avais un serveur sous Windows). C'est l'unique raison pour laquelle je suis sous Ubuntu. D'ailleurs j'en profitais pour télécharger et pas me chopper des virus, mais maintenant je peux le faire sous mac

- Windows 7 : j'ai des softs qui ne tournent pas sous mac ou je n'ai pas de licence. De plus, je suis aussi formateur Windows / Bureautique et dans les entreprises, 99% des ordinateurs sont sous Windows. Il est impératif pour moi d'avoir un Windows.

- Mac SnowLeopard : c'est la grande expérience ! On m'a toujours vanté le choix d'un mac pour faire tourner des softs type Photoshop / Illustrator / et autres pour l'audio. Je suis webmaster et à mes heures perdues, je joue de la guitare sur un Line6 Xt Pro (carte son + amplificateur, brancher sur ma table de mixage et qui envoie le son sur deux enceintes). 

Pour ma part, c'est bon, je suis convaincu des avantages du mac sur PC. On va dire qu'un PC c'est cool à 500 car ce n'est pas un grand investissement et si c'est pour faire de la bureautique, regarder des films et aller sur Internet ça peut-être suffisant. Maintenant dés qu'il s'agit d'un outil de travail, le choix d'un mac peut-être vraiment justifier quand il ne s'agit pas de bureautique/facturation.

En tout cas, merci pour toutes vos réponses, j'ai beaucoup appris!

Bonne continuation à tous.


----------



## bobywankenoby (15 Avril 2011)

macos974 a dit:


> Merci pour toutes ses réponses, très enrichissants. Comme vous l'avez compris, je ne suis pas anti-mac, sinon je n'aurai pas mis 2400 dans cet engin, mais je veux être rassuré sur mon investissement. Rassuré ou pas, j'assume complètement ce choix.
> 
> Mais grâce à vous, je retrouve des arguments valables, justifiant le choix d'un mac.
> 
> ...


Bonjour,
Heu...je me serais posé ces questions avant l'achat...pas après...mais je suis bien content que tu assumes ton choix!
Bon surf!
slts


----------



## macos974 (15 Avril 2011)

> Bonjour,
> Heu...je me serais posé ces questions avant l'achat...pas après...mais je suis bien content que tu assumes ton choix!
> Bon surf!
> slts


En fait, j'étais assez contre l'idée de m'acheter un mac. Mais comme je l'ai dit dans un post, je compte développer des petites appli / site pour Iphone et Ipad. Comme je l'ai dit aussi, j'ai les yeux très fragilisé du coup, il me fallait un écran reconnu et réputé pour un portable. Enfin, je suis curieux.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2011)

Puisque tu joues de la guitare, qu'est-ce que tu penses de GarageBand (tiens encore un avantage qui n'a pas été cité) ?


----------



## Ugooo (15 Avril 2011)

macos974 a dit:


> Par contre, les deux avantages du macbook sont :
> - écran fantastique
> - trackpad utile bien que je le trouve trop limité (il aurait fallu à mon gout deux trackpad, un par main pour pouvoir bien l'utiliser)



Salut je projette de prendre un 15" 2.2 et j'aimerai savoir de quel écran tu parles? le normal ou le HD ou le HD antireflet?

Il parait que l'antireflet donne un moins bon rendu des couleurs...


----------



## macos974 (15 Avril 2011)

@zoul : je n'ai pas encore vraiment utilisé GarageBand, mais le gros plus c'est que tout à l'air vraiment plus stable que sur PC. Le logiciel en lui même est très convivial et fonctionne très rapidement. Je pense que je vais me faire plaisir et rapidement.

@ugoo : je n'ai pas l'anti-reflet et je ne suis pas déçu. Par contre, il ne faut pas se mettre dans un endroit ou les lumières arrive de face, là tu ne vois rien.


----------



## madaniso (15 Avril 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Après, si les gens pensent qu'un Core i7 en vaut un autre, c'est une autre histoire (et certainement de la faute à Intel qui a mal segmenté sa gamme). Les MacBook Pro 15" ont un Core i7 QUAD CORE de génération Sandy Bridge. Tout ce qu'on trouve encore en grande surface ou même au catalogue des autres constructeurs est encore du Core i7 DUAL CORE de la génération 2010 (Arrandale).



C'est encore plus pervers que les promos de chez Saturn ou les 13" de 2009 et de 2010 étaient côte à côte au même prix... Le mec va être tout content de prendre un pc avec I7, sauf que deux core et quatre 4 n'ont rien a voir : /

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h52 ----------




Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Autre truc bien nul dans OS X, il n'y a même pas l'équivalent de Paint...



 Il y a PaintBrush, gratuit il est même mieux que Paint je trouve. Pratique pour prendre un shéma en 2 minutes.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (15 Avril 2011)

Ah merci, je ne connaissais pas.


----------



## Ugooo (15 Avril 2011)

macos974 a dit:


> @zoul : je n'ai pas encore vraiment utilisé GarageBand, mais le gros plus c'est que tout à l'air vraiment plus stable que sur PC. Le logiciel en lui même est très convivial et fonctionne très rapidement. Je pense que je vais me faire plaisir et rapidement.
> 
> @ugoo : je n'ai pas l'anti-reflet et je ne suis pas déçu. Par contre, il ne faut pas se mettre dans un endroit ou les lumières arrive de face, là tu ne vois rien.



Tu as juste l'écran HD alors? ou l'écran de base?
Pourquoi ne pas avoir pris l'antireflet (apart le fait que lecran perd beaucoup de charme sans son contour noir, et peut etre le moins bon rendu des couleurs?..ou alors c'est ça?  )

Quand tu parles des lumieres, tu veux pas plutot dire que justement il faut qu'elles arrivent de face? c'est si la lumiere est dans le dos qu'elle se reflete sur l'écran et qu'on y voit quedal non?


----------



## macos974 (15 Avril 2011)

J'habite à la Réunion, et ce n'est pas la fête pour avoir plusieurs modèle. Du coup j'ai pris le modèle 15" de base. Mais c'est sûr, si j'avais le choix j'aurai pris le 15" avec un écran meilleur. D'ailleurs en réflechissant, j'ai des p'tits regrets... n'y pensons plus...


----------



## mongoose (15 Avril 2011)

Moi je ne vais pas travailler sur Mac, juste l'utiliser à des fins personnels (web, bureautique, un peu de photos familiales, pas de jeux). J'ai eu tout un tas de PC sous windows et là depuis 2 ans  (grosso modo) je suis sous Linux (là, Ubasculerbuntu)...
J'ai choisi de basculer sur Mac, pour la convivialité, l'ergonomie, et l'une des choses qui passe (pratiquement) en premier, sa robustesse !
Pour avoir chaque jour des Portables de toutes marques entres les mains (entre les thinkpads, Dell, Portégé, Sony...Etc.), il n'y en a pas un qui arrive à la cheville d'un Mac !!!!
Honnêtement, avant qu'une marque PC arrive à la même qualité de finition, il y a une bonne marge !
Du coup, plus envie de galérer sur des problèmes de plastiques de + ou - bonne qualité...etc.
Alors oui, les Mac sont plus cher...Mais bon, lorsque l'on a entre les mains ce genre de portable ça respire le sérieux.

Quant à l'OS....Je ne l'ai utilisé qu'une quinzaine de jours chez des amis, mais j'ai vraiment été enchanté de la facilité de prise en main, de la convivialité...

Alors oui, les Mac sont plus cher...Mais tout est plus simple sur Mac. J'ai franchement eu le coup de foudre !!!
Et pourtant, j'avais au boulot 2 Mac (Mbp 13" et Mba 13" de 2009) dans des armoires, que je n'ai jamais déballé parce que j'avais des aprioris sur ce type de matériel....Il n'y a que les imbéciles qui ne changent pas d'avis....Bon pas de bol le Mbp a été attribué à une personne et le Mba est toujours là, je l'ai testé pendant (aussi) 15 jours, mais je n'ai pas du tout aimé ce Mba....Le côté extra fin et 1 seul port USB, ne m'a pas du tout emballé ! L'OS, si, toujours !!!

Voilà, donc si j'avais les sous, je me prendrai un 15", mais je vais me contenter du 13" "basic" !!! Le i5 me convenant. L'i7 me paraissant trop chauffer (d'après les dire des forums)...En plus je me prendrai une TC de 1 To...Et plus tard une Apple Care !

Alors, voilà rien à voir avec ta bète de course, mais franchement je t'envie 
Amuse toi bien !


----------



## photo4photos (15 Avril 2011)

J'aurai tendance à vous dirigez vers la marque Clevo assez réputée dans le gaming et les applications 3D lourdes...

En effet on a des machines de guerre pour un prix pas exorbitant et surtout... Tu montes en grande partie ta machine... Donc tu sais ce que tu as... 2 amis à moi en on un... Un depuis 3 ans (aucun problème) et l'autre depuis 6 mois et pas de problème non plus.... J'avoue qu'en 15 pouces en Full HD avec une carte quadro FX ça fait rêver...http://www.clevo.fr/shop/15-6.html

Ah et t'as des ordis jusqu'à 18,4 pouces... ^^


----------



## macos974 (15 Avril 2011)

@mongoose: merci pour ta remarque. C'est vrai que depuis que je l'utilise (ben 1 semaine demain), tout semble simple. Mais je n'arrive plus à travailler avec un seul écran, du coup vivement que je refasse une santé au portefeuille pour m'acheter un 27" (mais ce ne sera pas un mac, les fujitsu haut de gamme sont mieux)

@photo4photos c'est vrai que ces machines, qualité prix sont excellentes. Je reste persuadé que pour faire de la bureautique, un petit pc est largement suffisant, si quelqu'un n'a pas l'intention de passer plus de 4h/j. Enfin, à part si sortir 2000&#8364; n'est pas un problème


----------



## photo4photos (15 Avril 2011)

macos974 a dit:


> @mongoose: merci pour ta remarque. C'est vrai que depuis que je l'utilise (ben 1 semaine demain), tout semble simple. Mais je n'arrive plus à travailler avec un seul écran, du coup vivement que je refasse une santé au portefeuille pour m'acheter un 27" (mais ce ne sera pas un mac, les fujitsu haut de gamme sont mieux)
> 
> @photo4photos c'est vrai que ces machines, qualité prix sont excellentes. Je reste persuadé que pour faire de la bureautique, un petit pc est largement suffisant, si quelqu'un n'a pas l'intention de passer plus de 4h/j. Enfin, à part si sortir 2000&#8364; n'est pas un problème



Je parlais pas de bureautique 


Tu regardes le 17 pouces tout en bas, tu mets la config la plus haute (le prix tu rêves aussi ) et là tu hallucines, je retrouve un bench de cet ordi qui enterre un macpro avec une config xxL et j'arrive 


Bench: http://forum.notebookreview.com/sager-clevo/543978-gtx-470m-sli-benchmarks-clevo-x7200-sager-np7280.html


----------



## mongoose (15 Avril 2011)

Oui voilà, dans un PC il faut aussi regarder l'homogénéité de l'ensemble.
Et je n'ai rarement vu d'aussi bon qu'un Mac !
Et des portables j'en vois tous les jours....et de toutes les marques !
De toute façon, le côté Unibody, y'a pas photo....C'est classe...


----------



## photo4photos (15 Avril 2011)

mongoose a dit:


> Oui voilà, dans un PC il faut aussi regarder l'homogénéité de l'ensemble.
> Et je n'ai rarement vu d'aussi bon qu'un Mac !
> Et des portables j'en vois tous les jours....et de toutes les marques !
> De toute façon, le côté Unibody, y'a pas photo....C'est classe...




On pourrait rétorquer plusieurs choses...

Si t'as un jour envie de changer de CG, de Processeur, t'es foutu..


----------



## robertodino (15 Avril 2011)

macos974 a dit:


> Sincèrement, *qu'est-ce qui justifie 1500&#8364; de différence entre une même machine équivalente PC *?
> 
> De plus, j'aime le design et le high tech, avec un mac j'ai la classe !!!



Ben c'est simple, il y a les graphistes comme toi et les graphistes comme moi. Ok 

Tu doit être un sacré graphiste pour avoir la classe avec ton Mac looooooool


----------



## mongoose (15 Avril 2011)

photo4photos a dit:


> On pourrait rétorquer plusieurs choses...
> 
> Si t'as un jour envie de changer de CG, de Processeur, t'es foutu..


En même temps pourquoi changer une CG sur portable ?
Sur un Desktop oui ça je l'ai fait par le passé...Mais maintenant, un portable ?


----------



## madaniso (15 Avril 2011)

mongoose a dit:


> En même temps pourquoi changer une CG sur portable ?
> Sur un Desktop oui ça je l'ai fait par le passé...Mais maintenant, un portable ?



Et bien dans deux ou trois ans, les personnes souhaitant rester dans la course pourront s'équiper des dernières puces et carte graphique à moindre frais en montant eux même leurs macs en gardant leurs carcasses unibody par exemple.


----------



## photo4photos (15 Avril 2011)

mongoose a dit:


> En même temps pourquoi changer une CG sur portable ?
> Sur un Desktop oui ça je l'ai fait par le passé...Mais maintenant, un portable ?



Pour les raisons citées ci dessous. 

Tu vois dans peu de temps les CG seront dépassées par de nouveaux logiciels/jeux et autres...



madaniso a dit:


> Et bien dans deux ou trois ans, les personnes souhaitant rester dans la course pourront s'équiper des dernières puces et carte graphique à moindre frais en montant eux même leurs macs en gardant leurs carcasses unibody par exemple.



+1


----------



## Frodon (16 Avril 2011)

photo4photos a dit:


> On pourrait rétorquer plusieurs choses...
> 
> Si t'as un jour envie de changer de CG, de Processeur, t'es foutu..




Dans ce cas, tu ne prends pas de portable. Il n'y a pas ou très peu de portable où cela est possible, notamment en interne.

Un gamer sérieux ne prendra jamais un portable comme machine principal, seulement comme machine d'appoint, et acceptera le fait qu'au cours des années, il devra reduire le niveau de details des nouveux jeux sortants pour pouvoir y jouer, ou changer de portable.


----------



## mongoose (16 Avril 2011)

Frodon a dit:


> Dans ce cas, tu ne prends pas de portable. Il n'y a pas ou très peu de portable où cela est possible, notamment en interne.
> 
> Un gamer sérieux ne prendra jamais un portable comme machine principal, seulement comme machine d'appoint, et acceptera le fait qu'au cours des années, il devra reduire le niveau de details des nouveux jeux sortants pour pouvoir y jouer, ou changer de portable.



Exact !! +1

La personne qui prend un Mac (je rappelle que je n'en ai pas encore, mais bientôt... ) ne le prend pas pour y jouer en priorité !

Un Gamer sait très bien, et moi aussi, que lorsqu'il aura fini son jeu, que le prochain auquel il voudra demandera encore plus de puissance. Du coup, il sait pertinemment qu'il devra réinvestir dasn une nouvelle config, CG et/ou proc....
Donc le Gamer ne prend pas de PC portable....Du moins en priorité !
Il aura son Desktop monté par lui-même et au besoin aura un PC portable en appoint comme dit Frodon. Au pire, il essaiera de s'acheter un "PC portable de gamer" (même s'il sait qu'il sera vite dépassé et ne pourra pas spécialement l'améliorer (du moins pas comme un Desktop)) pour au cas où (voyage, vacances, pendant les pauses à la FAC....) y jouer.
Et je sais de quoi je parle....Pour y être passé !

Je lis souvent par ci par là, que le gamer sur portable jouera dans quelques années toujours avec son PC portable (Mac ou PC) en diminuant les détails....Quel intérêt pour le vrai gamer ? Si c'est pour jouer en 640X400....C'est nul....Il se fatiguera vite....Et voudra autre chose...


----------



## ARSyBi (16 Avril 2011)

Faut arrêté, mac c'est juste pour l'os apres niveau perf c'est zéro niveau rapport qualité/prix
Moi si un jour je me met a faire de la conception 3D en BE, je m'achète un gros Asus dans les 1300 euros, il sera bien meilleur que mon MBP 13"
Le ASUS sera 17", bien meilleure CG etc... en plus W7 est quand même proche de ce que fait Apple, certes SL est très conviviale et a de très bon logiciel comme Iphoto, Aperture...
Mais ça égale pas (encore ?) les PC pour le même prix.


----------

